# New Lake Livingston Record Largemouth Bass



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Everyone.....What about the New lake Livingston record Largemouth Bass caught yesterday. 13.18 pounds.....Check out the news on PolkCountyToday.com


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

here is a picture


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

13# bass in livingston d**n. I wonder were it was caught, I guess I need to read the paper.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

wow, a 20 yr record broke. I love to fish for them big black bass during these winter months. you get the big boys. That might be the one I lost last year......I wish.
congradulations


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It is a great big bass, goes to show once again what a fantastic year we have had on Livingston.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow that is awesome. Livingston is a great body of water. One of the best lakes I think I have ever fished. I have never left empty handed.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I heard that fish was caught in Kickapoo creek. Not surprising if that's accurate....during this season's crappie run on Kickapoo I usually catch one or two small LMB per trip there.

Imagine if you were crappie fishing and tied into a fish like that!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

The current Texas State Record Largemouth Bass was caught by a fishing guide while Crappie Fishing.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Lone Eagle said:


> The current Texas State Record Largemouth Bass was caught by a fishing guide while Crappie Fishing.


And I'll bet she wasn't chasing his minnow, either!!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Shadslinger - Now with her gone maybe you can catch a limit of Crappie? You may not find a spot in the new Kickapoo / Walmart parking lot.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a big ol bass.

http://www.polkcountytoday.com/lairdbass022110.html


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Well did he win the tournament he was fishing. Thats a hawg!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just read the link, the fantastic thing was he donated it to the share lunker program.....awesome


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW!!! I said to myself the other day that the lake record was going to fall soon.
Congrats to that lucky angler!!!


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

That's CRAZY!!! Glad he donated it though... to make more big babies for me to catch.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The last couple of days I fished for crappie on Kickapoo/Rocky I heard some very large bass blowing up on top. That big bass has probably been getting fat eating deep hooked throw back crappie!
A long, long time ago I fished for large mouth bass on Kickapoo and did pretty good, right around the parking lot.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> That big bass has probably been getting fat eating deep hooked throw back crappie!


SS...the bass in Lubbock would feast on gut-hooked dinks! The biggest bass I ever caught smashed a crappie I had on my line when I put my rod down to set the hook on another line. Almost pulled the rod in by the time I grabbed it.

I've heard giant flatheads in the DFW area plague the crappie fisherman there in almost the same manner. I doubt all these 40 and 50 pound flatheads were actually trying to eat the minnow they were caught on. I'd bet my favorite rod they were after the crappie staring at the minnow and the minnow was a casualty of war!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great fish. Hopefully a great start for this year to come.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> I heard that fish was caught in Kickapoo creek. Not surprising if that's accurate....during this season's crappie run on Kickapoo I usually catch one or two small LMB per trip there.
> 
> Imagine if you were crappie fishing and tied into a fish like that!!


 Back in the early 80's I was fishing at night under pier and dock lights on lake Conroe. I hook my PB LMB on a crappie jig while fishing for crappie. It wasn't huge by now standards but it impressed the marina guy back then, it was 8 1/4 lbs.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hope this is not a thread high jack but I think a interesting story.

In 1970 guide Paul Davis and his son Danny had two parties fishing out of Hanks marina across from the Jungle. The lake still lacked about 8 feet of being full.
They had just pulled up to the gas dock when they heard an older lady let out a yell and jump up from her chair on the bank near them. She grabbed a long cane pole and gave a mighty yank.
A huge bass made one high jump and she threw it over her head and back into the weeds and dirt behind her.
Paul said she grabbed it and stuffed it into a burlap bag she had in the edge of the water.
Danny finally talked her into letting him weight the fish on a set of De-liar scales. It weighed 9.5 pounds. 
At that time the unoffical lake record was about 6 to 7 pounds.
Paul told me the interesting thing was she had about a dozen crappie and two other bass in the tow sack. One of those weight 5 pounds.
They had caught a ton of schoolies but he got some ribbing from his clients about not using the right bait and tackle.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

That is a beauty. I had been hearing the stories here at broken arrow about that 13 lber that came out of kickapoo. Glad to see that old record finally broken.


----------

